# Snowy's FF Udder



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

My doe, DF Farms DD Snow White's FF udder. She is a yearling. The college with 2 pictures is her at about 1 week fresh and the one with 3 pictures was taken about about 8 weeks fresh. They are both about a 12 hour fill.


----------



## LonelyWillow (Jul 9, 2013)

Are you looking for someone to judge her udder?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Yes, please


----------



## LonelyWillow (Jul 9, 2013)

Cons:
Needs a deeper medial 
Teats need to be more centered
Teats diameter is a bit too narrow, they should be fuller, more plumb
Rear udder arch is a bit wide

Pros:
She has nice rear attachments
Looks to have good side attachments
Nice and wide in the escutcheon
Looks to have a nice capacious udder
Udder height looks good, she carries her udder above the hocks
Fore udder looks strong, doesn't look like there are any pockets, could be a bit more blended though
Udder depth looks nice in the 8 weeks fresh pic
Teats are well defined from the udder
Texture looks nice
I do not see any signs of lumps or bumps, or udder injury.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for your critique!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like her udder shape, attachments look pretty good...i'd like to see more height through the escutcheon. Capacity looks good for a FF. I like her teat length, but shape could be better and placement could use improvement as well. The biggest issue I see with her udder is she has a very weak medial. A strong medial would improve that teat placement as well. Side attachments look good, but she could use a smoother fore it appears.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

